# Entitled to state pension after working 10 years?



## mfran (15 Oct 2009)

I have been working for approximately 10 years and paid my rsi contributions. I was recently made unemployed and claim benefit. I also look after two children until they go to school but should a job arise I will go back to work. However, i fear that the area that I am in could take forever to recover. In the event that I do not work again then will i be entitled to a state pension for the stamps I have paid for the 10 years?


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Oct 2009)

From what I can see here, ten years (520 weeks PRSI) is the minimum to qualify for a reduced State Contributory Pension.  If you don't qualify for the State Contributory Pension you can apply for the non-contributory version, which is means tested.


----------



## mfran (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that. this helps a lot although as I am borderline I will check further.maybe a good source is the citizens information.Thanks again


----------



## Gervan (16 Oct 2009)

if you can keep up voluntary Prsi payments, about €270 per year, you will improve your pension position.


----------



## gipimann (16 Oct 2009)

As a stay at home parent, you may also qualify for homemaker credits which can be counted towards your pension when the time comes.


----------

